# What is that black, little plug on the cable of my Ultegra SL front deraileur cable?



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi. I just got a bike with Ultegra SL. On the front der cable, there is a black little plug outside of the frame. Should this be inside the frame? I tried pushing it in but it flayed out and developed a crack.

Is this little piece important? What is its function?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Not sure what you're talking about. Can you take a picture of it?


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

No, sorry, I don't have a digital camera or scanner.


----------

